# Cucumber Leaves and Flowers



## ZRabbits (Jul 6, 2012)

Knowing that tomatoes are good for bunnies but not the leaves or stalks, which are toxic, are cucumbers leaves and flowers toxic, even though the cucumber is good for bunny's?

Would appreciate all input. Cucumbers in the garden are growing like crazy because of the heat. Going to have a big crop of them, but the plants are starting to encroach upon the bunny run. Just want to make sure if one of the bunny has a taste, if it would OK.

Thanks

K


----------



## ZRabbits (Jul 6, 2012)

Everything I've read so far lists cucumber and peels as safe. Nothing about the leaves, stalk, and flowers. So better safe than sorry. No leaves, flowers or stalks. Will have to train the cucumber plants away from the run. 

K


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jul 6, 2012)

I did a quick search too.

http://www.rabbit.org/care/veggies.html

If you go there and scroll down to Leafy Greens II It has cucumber leaves listed as SAFE!

The other day I gave Oreo and Bugsy a thin slice of cucumber with the skin on it.. they are a-ok and had no problems what so ever...

Good luck!!


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 6, 2012)

People eat squash blossoms & cukes are so closely related. So logically cuke blossoms should be ok. And generally in lists they mention any parts that aren't ok to eat [like apple seeds] & the list just says cucumbers. This PROBABLY is because no one thought about mentioning the rest of the plant.


But I don't know if I'd risk it. But if a rabbit accidentally gets a nibble of a plant, I wouldn't panic, just be watchful.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 6, 2012)

:yeahthat:


----------



## ZRabbits (Jul 6, 2012)

*MyBabyHasPaws wrote: *


> I did a quick search too.
> 
> http://www.rabbit.org/care/veggies.html
> 
> ...



Thanks for the help Maria. Appreciate the input. Looking forward to seeing their reaction to a cucumber. 

K


----------



## ZRabbits (Jul 6, 2012)

*LakeCondo wrote: *


> People eat squash blossoms & cukes are so closely related. So logically cuke blossoms should be ok. And generally in lists they mention any parts that aren't ok to eat [like apple seeds] & the list just says cucumbers. This PROBABLY is because no one thought about mentioning the rest of the plant.
> 
> 
> But I don't know if I'd risk it. But if a rabbit accidentally gets a nibble of a plant, I wouldn't panic, just be watchful.



All the lists I've read says cucumber too, but not the plant. Thanks Orlena, feel like you, might be ok but not going to risk it. Will be working in the garden (early because of the called for 103 degrees) to see if we can train these cucumber leaves and vines away from the run. Can't train the bunnies lol. They feel what's in their run is theirs to be eaten. 

Also if an accidental nibble, won't panic but watch. Thanks again.

K


----------



## ZRabbits (Jul 6, 2012)

*Nancy McClelland wrote: *


> :yeahthat:



Thanks Larry for your input. Appreciate it.

K


----------



## Ellie (Jul 6, 2012)

While we're on the topic of cucumbers... does it matter what type of cucumber rabbits have? The reason I ask is Buster's only ever had english cucumbers, but we have field cucumbers growing in our garden right now. I know they're a little more prickly, so I'm not sure if that would change it.

Good thing to know about the leaves - I don't like wasting anything!


----------



## ZRabbits (Jul 6, 2012)

*Ellie wrote: *


> While we're on the topic of cucumbers... does it matter what type of cucumber rabbits have? The reason I ask is Buster's only ever had english cucumbers, but we have field cucumbers growing in our garden right now. I know they're a little more prickly, so I'm not sure if that would change it.
> 
> Good thing to know about the leaves - I don't like wasting anything!



I haven't read anything that said "certain" types of cucumber not good and I went through tons of lists and articles. I would just remove the prickly skin and see what Buster thinks of it. 

K


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 6, 2012)

Given that rabbits can eat rose thorns, I'd try the prickly cukes. If it turns out he's picky, then de-prickle.


----------



## ZRabbits (Jul 7, 2012)

*LakeCondo wrote: *


> Given that rabbits can eat rose thorns, I'd try the prickly cukes. If it turns out he's picky, then de-prickle.


Thanks Orlena for bringing up the example of rose thorns. I read on many lists about roses. Actually want to put one in the bunny run. I found this that says the whole plant can be eaten. I know Dobby will be picky, but you never know about the thorns.

I'd have to watch Luna though when pregnant. Roses are not good for lactating does. 

http://www.flickr.com/groups/bunnyloversunite/discuss/72157629449327410/


Thanks Orlena. We are planning on giving Rubeus, when older, full run of the backyard. Need to bunny proof, and plant life that's toxic needs to be removed. And others that aren't need to be planted. Any suggestions will be deeply appreciated. 

K


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jul 7, 2012)

If I bought a few roses, could I give them that? Or does it have to be special types of roses? Neither of my thumbs are green so planting is not an option lol.


----------



## ZRabbits (Jul 7, 2012)

*MyBabyHasPaws wrote: *


> If I bought a few roses, could I give them that? Or does it have to be special types of roses? Neither of my thumbs are green so planting is not an option lol.



Just watch pesticides. You have no idea where store bought flowers come from so I wouldn't even try it. If you have a friend who has a rose bush and doesn't spray with pesticides, ask for a few. Just give in small amounts. Too much, I read will disturb the tummy.

K


----------



## Ape337 (Jul 7, 2012)

Howdy all, just thought I'd chime in about roses. Your best bet is a knock out rose. They are bred to be disease resistant so are unlikely to come from the grower/garden center having been treated with fungicides (which are extremely toxic). I'm a professional gardener and here in hot, humid Delaware I've never had to spray knock outs with fungicides. The others I do but I use organics. Growers use icky scary stuff.

And the local bunnies in my clients' gardens LOVE knock out roses! Which makes me snicker, but does not make my clients happy


----------



## ZRabbits (Jul 7, 2012)

*Ape337 wrote: *


> Howdy all, just thought I'd chime in about roses. Your best bet is a knock out rose. They are bred to be disease resistant so are unlikely to come from the grower/garden center having been treated with fungicides (which are extremely toxic). I'm a professional gardener and here in hot, humid Delaware I've never had to spray knock outs with fungicides. The others I do but I use organics. Growers use icky scary stuff.
> 
> And the local bunnies in my clients' gardens LOVE knock out roses! Which makes me snicker, but does not make my clients happy


Thanks April for chiming in. Truly appreciate all your input. Will be looking for Knock out roses. Maybe even in Delaware. When is the best time to plant them?

K


----------



## ZRabbits (Jul 7, 2012)

*ZRabbits wrote: *


> *Ape337 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Howdy all, just thought I'd chime in about roses. Your best bet is a knock out rose. They are bred to be disease resistant so are unlikely to come from the grower/garden center having been treated with fungicides (which are extremely toxic). I'm a professional gardener and here in hot, humid Delaware I've never had to spray knock outs with fungicides. The others I do but I use organics. Growers use icky scary stuff.
> ...



Also I have impatiens, which I read are toxic so they will be out, but what other flowering plant would be good and bunny safe? I like to plant flowers around the base of both my trees in the backyard. Last year it was really colorful, which I enjoyed. Truly appreciate your input. 

K


----------



## Ape337 (Jul 7, 2012)

No probs Karen :biggrin:

Considering this awful heat we are having, I might wait for the fall to plant a new rose. They will shock awfully with this weather, and would probably require daily waterings for 2 weeks just to settle in, maybe 2x a day even since it's 100 out. I've got 4 climbing roses that are just devastated since the heat blew in. I might lose them. 

Do you know if buns can eat cilantro and dill flowers? I was on vacation for a week and both have bolted in the bunny herb garden. Also I mulched the herb garden with some leftover Timothy I had and now there's a grass growing. I was wondering if it's Timothy and if buns can eat it fresh? Thanks


----------



## ZRabbits (Jul 7, 2012)

*Ape337 wrote: *


> No probs Karen :biggrin:
> 
> Considering this awful heat we are having, I might wait for the fall to plant a new rose. They will shock awfully with this weather, and would probably require daily waterings for 2 weeks just to settle in, maybe 2x a day even since it's 100 out. I've got 4 climbing roses that are just devastated since the heat blew in. I might lose them.
> 
> Do you know if buns can eat cilantro and dill flowers? I was on vacation for a week and both have bolted in the bunny herb garden. Also I mulched the herb garden with some leftover Timothy I had and now there's a grass growing. I was wondering if it's Timothy and if buns can eat it fresh? Thanks


Thanks for the advise on the knock out roses. Will wait until the fall. Hoping your climbing roses make it through this heat. Love climbing roses. 

The cilantro just flowered in our garden (Now I know what bolt means), so the bunnies have never had it yet. They do like the leaves. Flowers are safe for them. 

See the article below.
http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_kind_of_flowers_can_rabbits_eat

K


----------



## Ape337 (Jul 7, 2012)

Love that article! Thanks so much! I see so much conflicting info on flowers that I stick to pansies. But your link gives me more choices.

Yea, I'm crossing my fingers for my climbers :grumpy:


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 9, 2012)

Fennel is such an easy plant to grow & all parts are edible. Rabbits are supposed to love it, but Honey's not been willing to try it. Maybe she'll like the flowers. It wasn't yet blooming when I gave her some foliage. I personally like the seeds before they're ripe, so I'll try them on her, too.


----------

